# Are these good respirators and safety masks?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I use these 'aeero tech' safety products from home depo:

ao safety respirator with 8053 p100 cartridge, NIOSH 12777b

ao safety N95 respirator (dust mask).

The cartridge respirator I use for pesticides, solvents and severe dust. The dusk mask I use when sweeping, sanding, etc.

Are these good safety tools? Or are there better ones?

Thanks


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

If it has a NIOSH N95 rating, then it was tested for Negative pressure 95% efficiency. The P100 cartridges will filter 99.97% of particulates. P100 cartidges do nothing for organics like pesticides. You need an organic cartridge for vapors. Some cartridges can be stacked so you have both. Some companies offer organic and P100 capability in one cartridge.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Some companies offer organic and P100 capability in one cartridge.


Any recommendations for a respirator with a replaceable cartridge that does that? Do you think a combination cartridge restricts breathing too much? I won't need both dust and vapor protection at the same time but if the combination saves money then maybe I'll buy it.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dorado said:


> Any recommendations for a respirator with a replaceable cartridge that does that? Do you think a combination cartridge restricts breathing too much? I won't need both dust and vapor protection at the same time but if the combination saves money then maybe I'll buy it.


I typically use 3M or Wilson respirators. The models that I have use a stacked filter cartridge. I rarely use an organic vapor stacked with a 
p100. The cheapest way is to just use the cartridge you need. I normally use a P100 with a prefilter snapped over it to prolong it's life. Prefilters are pennies compared to the main cartridges.


----------

